# Just Purchased My New Outback!



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

Good evening all. Just wanted to say hello and thank you for all of your input. Reading through this forum made me realize what an extraordinary value Keystone Outbacks are.

I have just purchased a closeout 2008 28RSDS, which I pick up Monday.My wife, kids and I are super excited and can't wait to get the campground!

I do have to give kudos to Rex @ MidState RV in Byron GA. I have been a pain in the butt during the purchase process changing my mind, and going back and forth. Never did Rex lose patience or change his tone with me! He is a super helpful guy and will spend as much or as little time as necessary to make sure you are 100% satisfied with your purchase. If you live in Georgia or any surrounding state give these folks a try! I'm driving 150 mile to pick my outback up!

Thank you all again for the insight and I look forward to being a part of the outbackers community!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME!

We love ours and although new to Outbackers, we feel like family. Enjoy.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on getting the 28RSDS before they are all gone. It's a great floorplan.

Enjoy!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats and welcome to the group..

Now....

We want pics!!

Carey


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Best of luck with your new outback and welcome to the group!!








Rick


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new trailer.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATULATIONS !!!*


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Flat Red (May 18, 2008)

Congrats! With 3 kids ourselves, we found the 28RSDS to be a great layout for us. We even do movie nights in the camper AT HOME, because they like to unfold the 2 couches and sprawl out with a bowl of popcorn.

Welcome to the Outbackers family!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats on the new trailer!

Kos


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*WELCOME !!!*

And *congratulations* on the new Outback. You are in for a lot of family fun!









And don't be afraid to ask questions. Remember - there are no dumb questions on this web site. Someone has already "been there, done that, and earned the badge!" You can get a lot of experienced people to answer any little question or help solve a problem.

You will find this site to be invaluable, and everyone is friendly.

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Scott C









Welcome and Congrats on your new Outback!!


----------



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW!! Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on that awesome new floorplan and welcome to Outbackers! Show us some pics of your setup when you get a chance!

-CC


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

way to go scott.
we have a large georgia group of outbackers here. 
we have am even bigger southeast group. we would love for you and the family to join us sometime.
we have 4 of us at vogel state park this weekend. if you cant camp just come by and say hi.

campingnut18...


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats and Welcome to the cult!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to the 'family'


----------



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

Picked up my 28RSDS today!! LOVE IT.. Maiden Voyage is Novermber 7th -11th In North Georgia


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS !!!! Now its time to get those mods started !!


----------

